# Vegetable oil drop trays



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Sometimes a "sticky board" is called a "tray".
Some sticky boards are tray-like (somewhat like a cafeteria tray).
Some suggest using "Vegetable oil" to make a sticky board or tray "sticky".


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

*trays*

sticky boards are board of card board like sheets but trays are tray that veg-oil is put in. the tray has a screen over it to keep the bees out it will kill any thing that fall in it . I have used them for 7 years with no meds or chem in my hives. good luck ROCK.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

spunky I was abit confused also. I just purchased a combo board which is a bottom board to support the hive and allow a landing area, and it also has a screen built in. Mine has a thick piece of plastic which sits below the screen. It doesn't have anything sticky so I'll have to use vegetable oil, vaseline, crisco, mineral oil, or something goopey like that. Though I'm hesitant to use anything edible for fear of attracting bears, etc... 

You can purchase special sticky boards with a grid pattern on it for trapping and monitoring mites. These are nice because they are divided up for you! Below is a link for that.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page16.html

People use them as part of their integrative pest management (IPM) and they are used during times when the bees are rearing brood, or any other time you want to monitor your mite drop count. Beeks in cold climates usually switch their screened bottom boards over to solid bottom boards when the temps get cold so that they don't cause problems with chilled brood or making the bees cold. My combo board is nice cuz all I have to do is take the plastic out from under the screen and slide it over the screen and it becomes a solid bottom board.

I did a search on the board for vegetable oil drop tray and came up with this:

http://beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=7128

Hope this helps!

-K-


----------

